# Everclear



## Bongofury

I cannot purchase everclear in or have it shipped to my state. How can I get some? 

Also I am growing THC Bomb and AK47 strains. Will these strains be good for Simpson oil? I have been researching how to make it. I still want to buy some to get started but in 6 or 8 weeks I can make some.

What strains are the best strains to make Simpson oil?


----------



## Rosebud

I get Everclear from a neighboring state.  You can also use 151 Rum if you can't get EC.

I wish someone could tell me if a sativa stays a sativa after making rso with it.   I use a medical strain that is both indica/sativa. The more medical the better. I think I made one with a cbd too. 

We can look up the strains and see which has the most medicinal qualities. Leafly.com


----------



## WeedHopper

Whatttttt,,,,,a State with no Liquor?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

We have liquor, but not Everclear.  Like Rosebud, I have to go to a neighboring state to get it.  I have used 151 Rum when I could not drive to the neighboring state to get it.  But if you can get Everclear, it will remove more of the trichs.


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks everyone. I can get the 151 everclear. There is no neighboring state for me. Thanks for the web site Rosebud.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

151 is not Everclear--it is rum.  Everclear is as pure a grain alcohol as you can get and still be safe to ingest--I am not at home right now, but it is something like 190 proof, so almost 25% stronger.  However if you do not have any availability to Everclear (which is actually a brand name), the 151 rum is the next best thing.


----------



## Locked

If you don't mind spending the coin I believe there was a thread on here with pure 200 proof alcohol. It was pricey but I believe you could have it delivered.  I will see if I can find the thread.


----------



## Locked

Here is the link to the product>>>>http://www.kleenxtract.com/#about

Here is a link to the Thread>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71108

Hope that helps.  I am lucky enough to be able to buy Everclear in the Liquor stores here.


----------



## Kraven

Sure wish I could showcase my corn squeezin's. It's pure ethanol, gotta temper it down with water to get it to 100 - 110 proof so folks can enjoy it, but right off the worm its 195 proof.


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks Hackerman. I'll check it out.


----------



## Bongofury

I bought a gallon of kleenextract on amazon.


----------



## Locked

Bongofury said:


> I bought a gallon of kleenextract on amazon.



Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Rosebud

I am very interested in that stuff.


----------



## Bongofury

Hamster Lewis said:


> Let us know how it goes...



I will Hamster. I am still 6 to 8 weeks from harvest though.

I'm glad you are interested Rosebud. Makes my purchase calming.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Is this edible?  I was under the impression that they could not make pure alcohol--200 proof--that was safe to drink?  Isn't this ethanol and dangerous to ingest?  If using it for anything edible like RSO, I would be cautious and make sure you read ALL the information that comes with it.


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Is this edible?  I was under the impression that they could not make pure alcohol--200 proof--that was safe to drink?  Isn't this ethanol and dangerous to ingest?  If using it for anything edible like RSO, I would be cautious and make sure you read ALL the information that comes with it.



Ethyl alcohol is the common name and ethanol is the IUPAC name. They are the same thing though. So no it's not anymore dangerous to ingest than Everclear. 
The danger would come in ingesting too much and since we are not drinking it, just using it as a solvent I would think it is safe. jmo


----------



## thacheese

It's federally taxed as drinkable alcohol if I recall. (It is. the expense is the federal excise tax, and you must be 21 to purchase)
For the purposes of being a solvent most would purge/boil/evaporate it off in the end.
Should be just as safe as everclear or graves.



- read all the info on the page... it is food grade pure alcohol -


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks for clarifying for me.  It does not appear to be alcohol at all.  Let us know how you like it.  What are the uses of the extracts?


----------



## Bongofury

It is listed in Amazon's gourmet food section. 

It evaporates without heat. Maybe it doesn't need boiled down. :confused2:

Thanks for the reply's everyone.

I sure hope someone has already tried this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, it may not.  Be sure to decarboxylate the bud/trim before making RSO.


----------



## thacheese

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, it may not.  Be sure to decarboxylate the bud/trim before making RSO.



I've used a # of types of alcohol. It all just evaporates if you are patient enough. Usually the more heat you apply toward the end the darker it gets, so decarbing 1st is probably a good idea.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Heres all the info we found on this stuff a few months ago:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71108


----------



## umbra

the problem with 200 proof alcohol, normal distillation process will go to 190 proof (everclear) to get it 200 proof requires the use of benzene to drive off the extra water. At this level of purity ethanol is hydroscopic. I can not get everclear anymore and I switched to organic grape alcohol 190% from organicalcohol.com. I asked a few dispensaries what they used for tinctures...they all used the organic.


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra!!!!! I am so happy. I will order for my next tincture.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Bongofury

does this mean I should not use kleenextract?

How do I decarb? Yes another newb question.


----------



## Locked

Bongofury said:


> does this mean I should not use kleenextract?
> 
> How do I decarb? Yes another newb question.



I grind my bud up and then spread it out on a tin foil lined cookie sheet and then into the oven. 
I am currently baked in Negril so I can't remember the temp or time right now. Lol. 
There is a Web page I use that has it all broken down.  I think the lower the temp and longer you do it the more terpines you keep.


----------



## Rosebud

In a pan in the oven at 230 degrees for a half an hour cover with foil.  It will smell up your whole house but you have to decarb.


----------



## Kraven

umbra said:


> the problem with 200 proof alcohol, normal distillation process will go to 190 proof (everclear) to get it 200 proof requires the use of benzene to drive off the extra water. At this level of purity ethanol is hydroscopic. I can not get everclear anymore and I switched to organic grape alcohol 190% from organicalcohol.com. I asked a few dispensaries what they used for tinctures...they all used the organic.



Umbra, my Distillers Hydrometer tells me that mines coming off the worm at 193 proof, almost every time. Then I temper in distilled water to proof it down to 110 proof (55% pure ethanol) which is where my clients like it. I'm one of the few that still runs a thumper on my still, its sure does double distill it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Please send some to 1234 Weed Street, Weedhopper Texas 76543,,yehaaaaaaa.


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Please send some to 1234 Weed Street, Weedhopper Texas 76543,,yehaaaaaaa.



I've been to Texas before.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Kravenhead said:


> I've been to Texas before.


 
Oh, I'm sorry.....


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> In a pan in the oven at 230 degrees for a half an hour cover with foil.  It will smell up your whole house but you have to decarb.



Do I use dried and cured bud and shake? or right off the plant?

Looks like I wasted my money on the Kleenextract. Benzene is not good.


----------



## Bongofury

MSDS data  sheet. I see no benzene.

http://issuu.com/kleenxtract/docs/msds/1?e=12281426/8183548


----------



## thacheese

Bongofury said:


> MSDS data  sheet. I see no benzene.
> 
> http://issuu.com/kleenxtract/docs/msds/1?e=12281426/8183548




It could be vac distilled, and vacuum sealed.

The biggest problem I see is storing it, and letting it sit once opened.


----------



## Bongofury

thacheese said:


> It could be vac distilled, and vacuum sealed.
> 
> The biggest problem I see is storing it, and letting it sit once opened.



As long as i can get 1 small batch i wouldn't care. Thanks Thacheese


----------



## umbra

the only way to increase from 190 to 200 without chemical additions and or a broken azeotrope is with a molecular trap. The difference between 190 and 200 is not worth the cost, especially since it is likely to absorb the water if left open.


----------



## Kraven

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Oh, I'm sorry.....



That made me smile THG


----------



## Rosebud

Bongofury said:


> Do I use dried and cured bud and shake? or right off the plant?
> 
> Looks like I wasted my money on the Kleenextract. Benzene is not good.



I have used all bud and all shake and a mixture of both. Cured is better.


----------



## Bongofury

umbra said:


> the only way to increase from 190 to 200 without chemical additions and or a broken azeotrope is with a molecular trap. The difference between 190 and 200 is not worth the cost, especially since it is likely to absorb the water if left open.



Thanks umbra, but that is way over my head. Would you use Kleenextract? Do you think its safe?


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I have used all bud and all shake and a mixture of both. Cured is better.



OK Rosebud. Cured it is.


----------



## umbra

Bongofury said:


> Thanks umbra, but that is way over my head. Would you use Kleenextract? Do you think its safe?


 Yes I think it is ok to use, just over kill.


----------



## Bongofury

umbra said:


> Yes I think it is ok to use, just over kill.



whew


----------

